# Amped Portable Charger



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

Ok so this is not entirely ecig related but this is an awesome device!

Played around with the Carbon range (Cape Epic logo on it)

Check it out at amped.co.za 

So this is an portable charger! In about 2 seconds I turned my 800mah iTaste VV V3 into a 5500mah monster by plugging this beaut in! They go for I think R750 and I think is really a good buy for charging ego style and passthrough style bats while on the road! 

All it is is a small box a little bigger than a Blackberry torch with a USB port (female) at the bottom and 2 cables (micro USB and normal male USB) coming out the sides.

Wanna get me one now!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

Great looking device @Hein510 !


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

its the guy Im driving arounds charger! and he got it for free! gotta wiggle me in there and get me one before sunday or else its gonna cost me 750 big ones! can get me a SID if I get one for free!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andro (28/3/14)

I have a similar thing that i use when i travel for my iphone or ipad . Really cool


----------



## andro (30/3/14)

This is the one i have


??


----------

